# She Sees Right Through Me



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We was out and about today.Told her you know if I start going fishing keep a couple to eat and just release the rest spend the day on the river or lake catching fish it might be fun.

 Ok what New Toys are you wanting?  :awh: Well thought about taking up Fly Fishing and maybe some Lures.

Boy it looks like after 27 years I would learn how to slip some things past her.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

BRP,
Tell me about it.Everytime I try to pull something like that off here lately, my wife sees through me to.Just mention anything bout hunting or fishing and BAM,might as well slapped her.
The way I got it figured is,I'm gunna get her a great big box of chocolate candy for Valentines day, which is Sunday or Monday,and I'm hoping it will be enough for me to eat a bunch too,if she ain't all that hongry.
Anyway, while we is eating all that candy, and while she is setting there thinking all them good thoughts about how lucky she is to have found me,I'm gunna be cramming all them chocolates down to.
After I think I have ett enough, that she can't see through me no more,I'm gunna start telling her bout all those killer fish baits I spied out next to the candy counter, when I was buying all that candy,but when the lady told me how much the candy was,them baits would have to wait a while,cause today is your day "Honey".
Even if they have to wait till fishing season is over.:Bawling:

NOW ,THAT OUGHT TO DO IT :nana: 
WHATS THAT DEAR? SURE I"LL RIDE TO WALMART WITH YOU.:happy:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Dream ON, son!!!!LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

GEEZ OH PETES, ya got to remember those very important dates. Valentines day is SUNDAY, Important to a woman. Birthday, Important to a woman. Annerversy Important to a woman. Buy a really good gift not some cooking, house cleaning thing. For some odd reason they cherish cut flowers, they wilt and go away in a week but the memory seems to stick with them a very long time. Spend the extra for the vase thingy as that hangs around a very long time and fuels those memorys too.
If you don't know how to say the words or how to put them on the card just do a goggle search on how to say I love you.

I'll be married 25 years Sunday.Kare has bought me a muzzle loader for a birthday. A Reminton 700 7mm08 just because she heard me tell a hunting partner I really would like one, never mind she didn't hear I wanted the Model 7. She got me the model 7 for Christmas when she found out it is what I really wanted. She bought me a remington 700 grade 1 300 winny mag cause it had pretty wood. I've got a winny 30 30 annaversy, one of 3000 cause she thought I would like it. And several takle boxes of stuff she brought home from places she had been and seen the pretty fishy looking thingies.

She has taken good care of me for the last 25 years. But I remember the dates and gush over how important she is on those dates. 3 to 6 days a year isn't asking to much I feel.

She has a steady reminder of when *I did forget a date*. I bought the plates for her new car. they are due for renewal on your birthday here. Hers gets renewed on May 20th each year *NOT HER BIRTHDAY.*

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> GEEZ OH PETES, ya got to remember those very important dates. Valentines day is SUNDAY, Important to a woman. Birthday, Important to a woman. Annerversy Important to a woman. Buy a really good gift not some cooking, house cleaning thing. For some odd reason they cherish cut flowers, they wilt and go away in a week but the memory seems to stick with them a very long time. Spend the extra for the vase thingy as that hangs around a very long time and fuels those memorys too.
> If you don't know how to say the words or how to put them on the card just do a goggle search on how to say I love you.
> 
> I'll be married 25 years Sunday.Kare has bought me a muzzle loader for a birthday. A Reminton 700 7mm08 just because she heard me tell a hunting partner I really would like one, never mind she didn't hear I wanted the Model 7. She got me the model 7 for Christmas when she found out it is what I really wanted. She bought me a remington 700 grade 1 300 winny mag cause it had pretty wood. I've got a winny 30 30 annaversy, one of 3000 cause she thought I would like it. And several takle boxes of stuff she brought home from places she had been and seen the pretty fishy looking thingies.
> ...


 So I should see abought getting her some teeth and taking to the Church Saturday for Dinner :kiss:

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Geez bought the Valentines & annaversy card and said i would take her to Red Lobster for dinner Sunday. She is taking me out to look at used slug guns I thought today. But she isn't, Its NEW slug guns we be a looking at.

God it is tough living withthis woman.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well Teeth are out.Not enough money.Dinner at the Church is out because we are going to the Cabin to work.

So getting her New Tires Monday. :kissy:

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmmm, well, my heart melted, while we were dating, when DH gave me a little paper lunch sack containing ripe red raspberries he had grown himself. I knew he was a keeper! Up front, before we were married, I made sure he knew that this is one women who does NOT want dead flowers in a vase. For Valentine's Day, he bought me a chocolate heart, a plum tree, a peach tree (then he planted them for me), and he took me out for a nice dinner. Rather sweet, all the way around:kiss:


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Personally, I dont need a calander to tell me when to do something nice for the wife. I do it because I WANT to. Wifey says she is ok with not getting anything on Valentines Day...she would rather know that I did it all on my own with no reminders. And i do things several times out of the yaer...just cause I want to.


----------

